# Solved: from the command prompt ipconfig /renew, it complains "unable to contact your



## rubitoy01 (Apr 10, 2011)

Dell laptop, from the command prompt ipconfig /renew, it complains "unable to contact your DHCP server"


----------



## JennyJackson01 (Apr 4, 2010)

Try typing 

ipconfig /release & press enter
and then 
ipconfig /renew & press enter

Jenny


----------



## rubitoy01 (Apr 10, 2011)

those two commands are what got me the problem from the command prompt ipconfig /renew, it complains "unable to contact your DHCP server"


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Are you able to give us this info ?
Start, Run, CMD, OK to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type CMD in the Search box after Start)



In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## rubitoy01 (Apr 10, 2011)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\User>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : DELL07634
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : domain.actdsltmp
Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1470 Dual Band WLAN Mi
ni-PCI Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-A5-9B-04-91
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain.actdsltmp
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-72-6E-CF-AA
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.6
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
205.171.3.25
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, April 11, 2011 9:11:41 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, April 12, 2011 9:11:41 AM
Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Netw
ork)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-41-73-C0-A1
C:\Documents and Settings\User>


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Ok:Looks like you have a functioning lan connection.
The wireless is not working however.
Give this a look
IP Addresses all O&#8217;s
From a JohnWill post:



IP addresses of all zeros are normally caused by one of the following.

Diagnosis:
1.	DHCP Service not running.
2.	Duplicate IP address on the network.
3.	Bad NIC card drivers.
4.	Defective NIC hardware.

Resolution:
1.	Check Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services. The DHCP Client service should be Started and its Startup Type should be Automatic.
2.	Turn off ALL of the computers and other network connected devices, restart (power cycle) the router, then restart all the computers and other network devices.
3.	Check for upgraded drivers and/or reload the Network drivers.
4.	Replace the Network Interface Card.

If this is a driver issue,download it from the Dell site.You will need to have your service tag # to get the proper driver for your individual pc.
There are some other things to check if your concern is the wireless connection.Let me know.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Were you connected to your network at the time of the ipconfig?

Also temporarily disable any firewall/internet security programs you have and try again.


----------



## rubitoy01 (Apr 10, 2011)

managed to get ip and mac, back to acquireing network address


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

rubitoy01 said:


> managed to get ip and mac, back to acquireing network address


Turn off your firewall programs. That would certainly block you from getting an ip address.


----------



## rubitoy01 (Apr 10, 2011)

turned off firewal and got ip, now "aquireing network address"


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

are you able to go online with the ip address?


----------

